# Need Help for Visit Visa



## BraveChampion (Jan 16, 2013)

I wana visit *South Africa* in late February or early march, bcoz of cricket series going to play between *South Africa* and* Pakistan*.I've visit cricket South Africa's *official website* for tickets and travel but they offer only tickets and don't have official travel office like *Cricket Australia*, so i need legal help and assistance.

*Thanks & Regard*


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi 

How long is your stay. SA haa visitors visa for up to 3 months.

Regards


----------



## BraveChampion (Jan 16, 2013)

zizebra said:


> Hi
> 
> How long is your stay. SA haa visitors visa for up to 3 months.
> 
> Regards


Yeah I know... My stay will be there for 2 months or so.. but i need help for getting visit visa..

*Thanks & Regard*


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

BraveChampion said:


> Yeah I know... My stay will be there for 2 months or so.. but i need help for getting visit visa..
> 
> *Thanks & Regard*


South African Embassy in Islamabad, Pakistan

Here is the link and phone number to the South African Embassy in Pakistan I would phone them and ask what you need for a visitors visa.


----------



## BraveChampion (Jan 16, 2013)

2fargone said:


> embassy-finder dot com/south-africa_in_islamabad_pakistan]South African Embassy in Islamabad, Pakistan
> 
> Here is the link and phone number to the South African Embassy in Pakistan I would phone them and ask what you need for a visitors visa.


*read this plz*


> 1-Slamz brothers in south African mbc Pakistani staff are not moving your file its not going to high commissioner.any one appling visa its not easy until you ppl have conection with Pakistani staff.
> 
> 2-I dnt knw why commission refusing all visa for spouse nw a days an only 1 issue for all abt marital status, my frndz family stay 4 yrz in south africa an nw bk to pak nw she wana go bk an she apply again visa commision refuse
> 
> 3-Rana don't ever apply visa you won't get it.visa is not for us jump border and come.


I am already knew these type of hurdles....thats y i come here in this forum ans asking for help and assistance..if some one is interest i will pay him/her

*Thanks & Regard*


----------

